# Found the best Natural Horsemanship trainer....Ever.



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

So I recently moved my horse to a new barn in my area called concord ridge equestrian center. I was nervous, because I'm not really the type of rider that wants everything perfect and clean. I come from many barns where it's a private barn and very relaxed atmosphere. But then I came across an amazing Natural Horsemanship trainer. :3 I had wanted to get into natural horsemanship, but never really had found a trainer to get me into it

His name is Jordan Brasser. He had worked on the Parelli's farm and by age 16 was a level four. He has brought my horse and I so far in the past two months. TWO months. He has helped teach me how to take her from un-ridable to the western pleasure pony she was suppose to be. I encourage anyone in Michigan, or even anywhere to look him up on YouTube or to eve go to his website. He really can take even the youngest of riders and horses, to the oldest riders and horses, and make them understand the language of a horse, and how to become a good rider, and a good communicator. I love Jordan. I swear he is the best trainer. I'll stick with him through all my years of riding, showing, and Natural Horsemanship!


----------



## Laffeetaffee (Dec 5, 2012)

Is this him? If so, I am really jealous!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqAnc7tQg74


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I hadn't heard of him, thanks for the link there, looks good!!

Claire


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't view the link at the moment. But I will when I can  But he is great !!! become a memeber to his page  Jordan Brasser Horsemanship I could sing praises about him. He is my idol and role model. If you are ever in St. Joseph Michigan, or even in Utika (idk how to spell it) michigan. Consider taking a lesson. He really will change you are your horse's life <3


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in Michigan! I will defintely have to chexk him out! Does he offer training?


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

very good. I love the link too.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

KylieHuitema said:


> I'm in Michigan! I will defintely have to chexk him out! Does he offer training?


 Yes he offer's training !! he's amazing about it too ! I have seriously never found a trainer that I love sooo much. He's so gentle with the horses too. It's seriously inspiring to watch him work with horses  So if you guys could help me share his information with people, my friends and I want to get the word about him out just because he has helped us so much!


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

OMG he's hot!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Holy hot mama!!!

Maybe he should work with my, "problem," horse.....
And he's in Michigan! Perfect!


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha aint he hot? And he's done wonders for me and my horse. Perfect package? hahahahahah. but yeah he's a really good trainer. :3


----------



## mcw (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm 57 years old. Started riding FOR THE FIRST TIME a year ago. Started taking lessons from Jordan Brasser this year, and wish I could adopt him! He is the most incredible instructor. I have learned more from him in each lesson than I would have thought possible in three months. If you have a "problem child", go to him. I have watched him train a completely wild warmblood (never been ridden) in 2 hours - including riding him. If you get a chance, take lessons from him. I've done Parelli, and Clint A. and have all of their material. Jordan outshines them.


----------



## mcw (Aug 13, 2013)

*Jordan Brasser*

Oh, yeah...don't look for him at Concord Ridge Equestrian Center in St. Joseph Michigan. They decided to have a "change of direction" and not include natural horsemanship in their programs. Big mistake to let Jordan Brasser go. I would have still used him if they had doubled (maybe even tripled) his price! He now has his own training facility in central Michigan.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Wow..I wish I lived in Michigan.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

He's pretty good


----------

